# Wabasso Reds Video



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sick little video, nice to see all the old spots of back home. Oh ya solid song.....

hey what cameras are you using?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice video! Better act fact as she seems like a keeper.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, cameras are a gopro 2 and canon 5D mark II. Ohh, brazilnut, we've been married for almost 4 years, but 6 since our first date.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Great Video , And Song went Well , Shes A keeper!


----------



## fingers1325 (Jan 16, 2011)

What software did you use for editing?


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

She uses pinnacle

http://www.pinnaclesys.com


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

congrads you guys look REALLY happy!


----------

